# On my workbench



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a side and top/front view of the Ferrari 156. I have to figure out where to vent it before I can pour the inside mold


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Looks good Roger: glad to see you back at work making kool stuff.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome back, Roger! The Ferrari and Indy car are cool . . . but I'm all over that Gen II Camaro!

Cheers,
Rick V.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Just finished the inside mold for the Camaro will be posting how to get one this weekend.

Its a Ferrari and Cooper. I'm working on 1960 F1 bodies for standard TJET. I'm taking my time and will release a limited run of each of them. I did the Camaro to test the new silicone I have been working with and I am very happy with it so far. I am doing a test run to see how many bodies I get out of a mold.

On the list are the following

Ferrari 156
Cooper T51/T53
Vanwall
Lotus 18
Porsche 718
Scarab
Ferrari 256
BRM-P48


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rog
Your Camaro looks really good, nice and tight, great lines, good details. 
Also like the one on the podium, tell us more about that sweet car.

gt40


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

GT40 said:


> Rog
> Your Camaro looks really good, nice and tight, great lines, good details.
> Also like the one on the podium, tell us more about that sweet car.
> 
> gt40



Actually I made a mistake I am working on 1961 F1/Grand Prix Cars

The car on the Tech block is a Ferrari 156 Sharknose. It had a distinctive sharknose in 1961 and 1962. In 1963 the called it Ferrari 156 Aero and it had a conventional nose. Almost all the sharknose were Ferrari red but there were a couple of yellow ones.


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

I am looking forward to seeing your Lotus 18 body.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The Ferrari is done however lots of rejects due to the mirrors. I beginning to believe it was a mistake castigation them in. Next up will be the cooper and I have a 1/43 Vanwall on the way. Most of the Lotus 18 1/43 bodies have been 40.00 or more so it may be one of the last ones I do for 61/62


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

clayed up a TYCO TBIRD, made a mold and a couple of HYDROSPAN casting. The website and mixture ratio on the bottle is wrong so I used the method I used in the past to finally get a decent casting. What I have here is a LWB version but its not perfect so this is going to be a one off for now. I did find out why some of my HYDROSAN castings' in the past where off on one side. It had to do with how it was placed in the dehydrator and one side getting more hot airflow than the other.

Top View









Side View










No body posts yet its just setting on a LWB TJET Chassis with RRR wheels 
and tires. This is going to be an Early No & Zerox Tbird before the rainbow colors


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Aw man...gonna have to put me down for some tbirds too .


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Lost Camaro*

Here is one I came across I totally forgot I made










I just might have to remake this one.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I`d be in for a few of those 82 Camaro`s Roger! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job on the Camaro!


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*bodies*

Roger your casts are looking great, I'm glad you are doing bodies again.Shrink down the tyco 72 mustang :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

RACERMAN said:


> Roger your casts are looking great, I'm glad you are doing bodies again.Shrink down the tyco 72 mustang :wave:


He already did R-Man! :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the 71 that I remade


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like your workbench Rog!!!...RM


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

looking good roger:wave:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great bodies Roger.
It's great having something nobody else has!


----------

